# Bluff Country Bowstrings



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Took my daughter to her first 3d, shooting her bubble gum strings


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Great strings and a great guy, I'm using his on my afflixtion and just placed another order for my new exceed.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Red, White(natural), Blue








Flo Green, Black, Silver


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Silver, Red








OD Green, Silver


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

I love the looks of those OD Green/Silver!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Took my daughter to her first 3d, shooting her bubble gum strings
> 
> View attachment 1322600


Gotta love getting the kids involved


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

strings look cool. Sent ya a PM


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

dbuzz40 said:


> strings look cool. Sent ya a PM


You might be interested in these.









Kind of a crappy picture, sorry


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

One more


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Can't wait til my lemon lime strings are on here!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

BROX said:


> Can't wait til my lemon lime strings are on here!


Soon.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Soon.


:wink: SWEET! The Alpha Elite is waiting to get all dressed up


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I am going to sell the next 10 BCY 452x sets for $50 tyd! I'll keep track in this thread.
2 or 3 pc sets in 2 colors only
Here are the available colors for this sale: 

Strings------Red, Brown, Natural, Orange, Black, Royal Blue, Yellow, Pink, Flo Green, Cedar, Silver, OD Green, Flrange, Flo Yellow, Purple, Kiwi, Mtn.Berry, Flame, White/Black speckle

*****white and natural 452x are the same*****

Serving (end)-----Sunset Orange, Brown, Black, Royal Blue, Pink, Yellow, Silver, Flo Green, Flo Orange, Red, Mtn. Berry, Flo. Yellow
Serving (center)------Orange, Black, Black/White, Royal Blue/Black

****Build time is 5 or 6 days right now****

Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

2 gone
8 to go


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't wait till my red and silver set for the exceed showed up. 


Keep up the great work.


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Rick I got my strings today! They look great and I look forward to getting them on my bow Friday! Can't wait to post a review for you guys! I can already say one thing, the customer service is great. I ordered them late Wednesday night and received them in the mail yesterday. Way to go Rick! Thanks!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

BC Bowstrings said:


> I am going to sell the next 10 BCY 452x sets for $50 tyd! I'll keep track in this thread.
> 2 or 3 pc sets in 2 colors only
> Here are the available colors for this sale:
> 
> ...


7 remain


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

dbuzz40 said:


> Hey Rick I got my strings today! They look great and I look forward to getting them on my bow Friday! Can't wait to post a review for you guys! I can already say one thing, the customer service is great. I ordered them late Wednesday night and received them in the mail yesterday. Way to go Rick! Thanks!


Post up some pics


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Flo Green, Flo Yellow








Black,Silver, Purple








Royal Blue, Flo Yellow


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Man those flo green/flo yellows look nice


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

well fellas I have shot the strings probably 300 times in the course of 2 days. I put them on yesterday, timed them, and shot all day. Shot my first 3D tournament of the year and tied for 1st place with them. As far as I know, they have not stretched one bit and there was never any peep rotation. My goal is to put them back on the drawboard asap and see if the timing is still in check but so far it feels great. I'm very impressed. I will post pics soon. Thanks again Rick.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

dbuzz40 said:


> well fellas I have shot the strings probably 300 times in the course of 2 days. I put them on yesterday, timed them, and shot all day. Shot my first 3D tournament of the year and tied for 1st place with them. As far as I know, they have not stretched one bit and there was never any peep rotation. My goal is to put them back on the drawboard asap and see if the timing is still in check but so far it feels great. I'm very impressed. I will post pics soon. Thanks again Rick.


Awesome! Congrats on the first place finish!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very good looking strings,, Awsome shooting dbuzz40...congrats...


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I installed a set on my Alphaburner tonight. They are great quality and look great on the bow. I am excited about shooting these strings this year! I shot them about 75 times tonight and there was zero peep rotation, I served in the peep after about 10 shots blank bale and started shooting at spots.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

tecshooter said:


> I installed a set on my Alphaburner tonight. They are great quality and look great on the bow. I am excited about shooting these strings this year! I shot them about 75 times tonight and there was zero peep rotation, I served in the peep after about 10 shots blank bale and started shooting at spots.
> View attachment 1336781


Great to hear!I got mine last night and got them on my bow didn't get a chance to shoot them yet i will be doing that tonight hopefully.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Can't wait till my red and silver set for the exceed showed up.
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Got my new strings on today they turned out great as usual. ...posted pics on your Facebook page. 


Thanks 
T.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I installed a second set on my target bow tonight. Installed just as easy as the first set, no peep rotation, just rock solid. This set was the purple/silver/black set pictured above. They look and shoot great!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*OK, here's mine*

3d rig ----> Athens eXceed 300

Flo orange and white 8190

Silver serving on the string


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very Nice Rick :thumbs_up... Im headding to UPS in the morning to pick up my bow and as soon as i get the strings on i will post pics :wink:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Great work Rick*

The Athens and its new strings...


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks good Steve!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

2 or 3 piece sets single, binary,cam and 1/2 etc. 2 color--- $60 tyd First class mail with delivery confirmation.
3 color sets---> $70
4 color sets--->$80

4+ pc sets- Mathews Monster, Darton etc.----------add $15
Clear Halo---->add $10
Speed Nocks----> add $5
Limbdriver cords ----> add $20, you supply the length.

All strings are BCY 452x with 3d end serving and 62xs center serving.

Colors are as follows:

Strings------Red, Brown, Natural, Orange, Black, Royal Blue, Yellow, Pink, Flo Green, Cedar, Silver, Green, OD Green, Flrange, Flo Yellow, Purple, Kiwi, Mtn.Berry, Flame, White/Black speckle
***white and natural 452x are the same*****
End Serving-----Orange, Brown, Black, Royal Blue, Pink, Yellow, Silver, Flo Green, Flo Orange, Red, Mtn. Berry, Flo. Yellow, White, Purple

Center Serving------Orange, Black, Black/White, Royal Blue/Black, Green/Black

My paypal is the same as the email in my signature. Please be sure to include all pertinent information in the "notes" section of PayPal checkout.
Build time is currently 6 days, that may change, I will keep it updated in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

BC Bowstrings said:


> 3d rig ----> Athens eXceed 300
> 
> Flo orange and white 8190
> 
> ...


That is just sexy!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

BC Bowstrings said:


> View attachment 1349953


Very nice


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks! It's a shooter. I have an 8" back bar I use with it.I was shooting 5" groups at 70 yards this afternoon.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Website is down for a little while. The problem is being resolved. Please pm me with any inquiries.

Thanks


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Website is backup.

Updated colors:
2 or 3 piece sets single, binary,cam and 1/2 etc. 2 color--- $60 tyd First class mail with delivery confirmation.
3 color sets---> $70
4 color sets--->$80

4+ pc sets- Mathews Monster, Darton etc.----------add $15
Clear Halo---->add $10
Speed Nocks----> add $5
Limbdriver cords ----> add $20, you supply the length.

All strings are BCY 452x with 3d end serving and 62xs center serving.

Colors are as follows:

Strings------Red, Brown, Tan, Natural, Orange, Black, Royal Blue, Yellow, Pink, Flo Green, Cedar, Silver, Green, OD Green, Flrange, Flo Yellow, Purple, Kiwi, Mtn.Berry, Flame, Autumn, White/Black speckle, Green/Black
***white and natural 452x are the same*****
End Serving-----Orange, Brown, Tan, Black, Royal Blue, Pink, Yellow, Silver, Green, Flo Green, Flo Orange, Red, Mtn. Berry, Flo. Yellow, White, Purple

Center Serving------Orange, Black, Black/White, Royal Blue/Black, Green/Black, Red/Black

My paypal is the same as the email in my signature. Please be sure to include all pertinent information in the "notes" section of PayPal checkout.
Build time is currently 6 days, that may change, I will keep it updated in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Where is The Bluff County?


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

My "Bluff Country" is just north of Devils Head.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry about that,I should have had my readers on. That's only about 20 minutes from me. Maybe I will have to stop over and watch you make a set for me


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey guys, 

Here is a pic of my first kill with my new Bluff Country's. As expected the strings are great and are just rock solid! I took this turkey down on PA's opening day this past Saturday at about 6:45 a.m. Looking to take an even bigger one down tomorrow!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

tecshooter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is a pic of my first kill with my new Bluff Country's. As expected the strings are great and are just rock solid! I took this turkey down on PA's opening day this past Saturday at about 6:45 a.m. Looking to take an even bigger one down tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1355850


wat to go!!! Congrats!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

morning bump


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice bird Brian!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice bird..Congrats


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

up for Bluff Country!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Got another set of strings from BCB can't wait to get them put on after Bedford next weekend


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

Cool crayon string colors - do they come in CAMO?


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this fluro pink and purple or just standard pink ?


BC Bowstrings said:


> View attachment 1355928


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

BCY just has "pink"


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Ijaw said:


> Cool crayon string colors - do they come in CAMO?


Many colors available


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

OH yeah,, and CAMO!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW !!! They all look Awesome!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

4-5 day build as of today


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

been seeing a few sets of Bluff County Strings coming into our local shop. man these strings look awesome!! 
extremely tight serving and bright and clear colors. 
cant waite to get mine on!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> been seeing a few sets of Bluff County Strings coming into our local shop. man these strings look awesome!!
> extremely tight serving and bright and clear colors.
> cant waite to get mine on!!


Serving them up tonight, they will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Serving them up tonight, they will be in the mail tomorrow.


that was Fast!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

evening bump for a great set of strings!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

evening bump!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt for a great set of strings!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

5 day build as of right now. Thanks for the orders everyone.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> 5 day build as of right now. Thanks for the orders everyone.


Thats great, i love my strings...


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

still loving my strings! Bump for a great company


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> 5 day build as of right now. Thanks for the orders everyone.


the strings are worth the waite!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Another set of Bluff Country Bowstrings...... I love how fast the go on..I put them on and I'm right in spec..Luckie ? perhaps but it helps to have a string builder who takes pride in his work. Going to get the loop on and get a few arrows through the bow tonight..Does not look like i will have to do much tuning..Thanks Rick...


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great lookin strings Steve!!! i will putting my new Bluff Country on this Tuesday!!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

shooter6687 said:


> Another set of Bluff Country Bowstrings...... I love how fast the go on..I put them on and I'm right in spec..Luckie ? perhaps but it helps to have a string builder who takes pride in his work. Going to get the loop on and get a few arrows through the bow tonight..Does not look like i will have to do much tuning..Thanks Rick...


Man that recluse looks sick.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Shawn, Thanks Todd.. They turned out great .... Shawn,I really think you will be very happy with Rick's work...:thumbs_up


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Steve was nice enough to be a color/serving combo tester. 
Thanks Steve! 
They don't look too bad on the bow.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

No they don't.....look really good.

Start thinking about a color combo for my blue anodized hardware excell.

Let me know what you come up with.....


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Will do Travis.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Okie101 said:


> No they don't.....look really good.
> 
> Start thinking about a color combo for my blue anodized hardware excell.
> 
> Let me know what you come up with.....


White and blue 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

shooter6687 said:


> Thanks Shawn, Thanks Todd.. They turned out great .... Shawn,I really think you will be very happy with Rick's work...:thumbs_up


i'm already very impressed with how tight the serving is put on!! 
i ordered a 2nd set the otherday for a yardsale bow i picked up. gowing to try it out on some 
monster carp that have been teasing me in our local creek!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> i'm already very impressed with how tight the serving is put on!!
> i ordered a 2nd set the otherday for a yardsale bow i picked up. gowing to try it out on some
> monster carp that have been teasing me in our local creek!!


That will be pretty sweet make sure you post up some carp pics


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

nitroteam said:


> White and blue
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That would look good....


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

your right the blue/white would look awesome. 
is there a way to keep the white from turning color ?
i would think waxing would even effect how it looks.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I can try and get as much wax out of the blue as possible but it will most likely still bleed into the white (which is actually natural) a little bit. I'm thinking the Blue/White speckle with silver would look pretty sweet


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> I can try and get as much wax out of the blue as possible but it will most likely still bleed into the white (which is actually natural) a little bit. I'm thinking the Blue/White speckle with silver would look pretty sweet


Ya that would look sweet...Hey Shawn the only good carp is a dead carp..lol i have allways wanted to kill a carp with a bow.. I have shot a few Red Horse and big suckers but never a carp.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> I can try and get as much wax out of the blue as possible but it will most likely still bleed into the white (which is actually natural) a little bit. I'm thinking the Blue/White speckle with silver would look pretty sweet


Yes it would. Add speed bumps with white shrink tube


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Okie101 said:


> Yes it would. Add speed bumps with white shrink tube



Nice


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Here is the red and BlackSet with Red servings Rick did for me for my 07 Pearson Gen II in Red Cobra :thumb:


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks Great!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

7 day build time right now.Thanks for all of the orders!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Elk4me said:


> Here is the red and BlackSet with Red servings Rick did for me for my 07 Pearson Gen II in Red Cobra :thumb:


looks great!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i got my Bluff County Strings on today. they look fantastic!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

morning bump


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Strings do look good VA....


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks Okie. they are working out great!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Strings------Red, Brown, Natural, Tan, Orange, Black, Royal Blue, Yellow, Pink, Flo Green, Metallic Bronze, Cedar, Silver, Green, OD Green, Flrange, Flo Yellow, Purple, Kiwi, Mtn.Berry, Flame, Autumn, White/Black speckle, Blue/White, Green/Black, Flo Green/Black, Black/Silver
***white and natural 452x are the same*****

End Serving-----Orange, Brown, Black, Royal Blue, Pink, Yellow, Silver, Flo Green, Flo Orange, Red, Mtn. Berry, Flo. Yellow, White, Purple, Tan, Green

Center Serving------Orange, Black, Black/White, Royal Blue, Green, Red, Pink, Purple, Flo Green

My paypal is the same as the email in my signature. Please be sure to include all pertinent information in the "notes" section of PayPal checkout.
Build time is currently 6 days, that may change, I will keep it updated in this thread.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i'm lovin my Bluff Country Strings!!!
0 CREEP, 0 PEEP ROTATION!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Strings look Great Shawn :thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I have never owned a set of Ricks strings personally but I installed a set on a friends bow for him. Great strings and a great guy!


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

Ordered mine tonight, great guy to deal with. Cant wait to get them on my bow.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Just got mine in the mail! They look amazing, Rick you did an awesome job!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Mathewsman222 said:


> Just got mine in the mail! They look amazing, Rick you did an awesome job!


You will be very pleased with them


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

just got my new strings on my yardsale bow!!! 
took the strings out of the pack and put them on. 
no twisting needed!!! the old bow shoots pretty good!!
Thanks Rick for another great set of strings.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just installed Rick's strings on two bows last night and they are GREAT!
High quality strings at a good price and FAST turn around.
You won't be sorry to have these strings on your bow!
Thanks Rick!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good Morning !!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Happy Fathers day


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Autumn and OD Green, clear serving


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Blue/White and Silver, Silver serving


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Blue/White and Silver, Silver serving
> 
> View attachment 1388083


Ohhh Yeaahhhh.....


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

Sharp looking strings right there.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Good and bad news. 
Good news---> I'm busy.....Bad news----> build time is 10 days, hopefully I can get this back down in a few days.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Rick your strings are well worth the waite.
sounds like getting the word out on your strings is working!!!
keep up the good work!!!


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

WHAT.....I have to wait even longer,LOL. No problem, glad to see the word is getting around and your staying busy.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

rhodeislandhntr said:


> WHAT.....I have to wait even longer,LOL. No problem, glad to see the word is getting around and your staying busy.


Yours are done and in the mail :thumbs_up. the 10 days is any new orders as of yesterday.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

OHHHHH That is AWESOME.... Thanks. I cant wait, looks like I might take a day out of work to put them on and spend the day at the range.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good Morning !!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt for a great string maker!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Back in town. Everybody who left messages has been contacted. Thanks for the inquiries.
Working on about a 5 day build time right now.

Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

5 day build time is great, these are worth the wait time...


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good evening all...


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sending you a PM with my order now.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

have a great night!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

measured my DL last night on my Recluse.
first time since i put my Bluff Country strings on 3 or 4 weeks ago.
it was right on the money at 28"
i shoot everyday as well as go to a shoot every Sunday.
these strings have not moved even a 1/16" 
and my peep has been perfect from day one.
my ATA and BH is perfect as well.
i'm very pleased with the quality of Bluff Country strings!!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

good afternoon all


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Howdy!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't wait to get my new threads for my bow!! Gonna look sweet!! When I get back from Marengo, OH shoot I'm sending 1 of my bows out to be custom powdercoated


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a little backed up still from being out of town 5 days last week but all strings ordered prior to June 27 will be in the mail on Monday morning.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

That's great Rick!! If mine aren't in that shipment Monday that's ok. I'm still using my factory Athens strings for the OH shoot but will be switching them out right after that.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Good to know, Thanks Ray


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is a set on my exceed in pink and purple just for Gracie. :thumbup:


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

sweet lookin set up nitro.
those strings look awesome!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Checked out a fairly new local range today, Grizzly Bear Archery in Disko, IN. It's located in an old rock quarry so there were a LOT of uphill and downhill shots.....just what I needed to practice on. Ended up with a 295 on a 30 target course.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

sounds like a great shoot.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is my wife's Athens accomplice34 with her new strings from Rick.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

That is COOL!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Here is my wife's Athens accomplice34 with her new strings from Rick.


that is AWESOME!!! love the color. very sharp!!
great choice on the string color as well!!!


----------



## jack88 (May 22, 2010)

My invasion with my Bluff Country strings!


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

I shot this past weekend in metropolis with my BCB strings. All I can say is WOW! We were in Temperatures of over 107 degrees, and my strings were consistent through the whole weekend. I even ended 24 up for the weekend (424) and 5th place. Rick, you make an awesome product, and to everyone else, Rick is one of the best people to work with, you just can't get this attention to detail with big names.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mathewsman222 said:


> I shot this past weekend in metropolis with my BCB strings. All I can say is WOW! We were in Temperatures of over 107 degrees, and my strings were consistent through the whole weekend. I even ended 24 up for the weekend (424) and 5th place. Rick, you make an awesome product, and to everyone else, Rick is one of the best people to work with, you just can't get this attention to detail with big names.


Very impressed as well.....


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jack88,, sweet looking strings and nice bow ...Mathewsman222 Good shooting sir..... :thumbs_up  ... Ricks strings are very well made and im proud to shoot his strings....


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my wife's Athens Ibex with her new Bluff Country strings and limb driver cable done in bronze and kaki. 

Great job Rick. 










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

That is one sweet looking bow Todd..


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

that is one sweet lookin Ibex!!!
Strings look Awesome!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good afternoon, lets see some more strings.....


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll show mine off when they get put on my bow, I'm waiting for the strings to get here.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Evening all


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Got my blue/white speckled and silver strings, with silver serving, for my Athens Excell. Had them installed and tuned in about 30 minutes. Took absolutely NO TWISTS at all, out of the cables. Everything was spot on.

Really makes things alot easier when a string maker knows what he is doing. 

Rick does nothing short of perfection. Very impressed.

A few pics sighting in a 50 yard group.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Okie101 said:


> Got my blue/white speckled and silver strings, with silver serving, for my Athens Excell. Had them installed and tuned in about 30 minutes. Took absolutely NO TWISTS at all, out of the cables. Everything was spot on.
> 
> Really makes things alot easier when a string maker knows what he is doing.
> 
> ...


Love it. That excell is awesome. 
Love the strings as well.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Got an email notificatication that my string and cables have been shipped. I can't wait to get them and put them on after the Marengo, OH IBO shoot


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks good Travis.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

very nice Travis!!

rdraper , will be looking forward to the pics.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks great Travis....


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I got a package yesterday!!!! Strinbg and cables look great Rick!!! Can't wait to get them put on and put them thru their paces


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

rdraper_3 said:


> I got a package yesterday!!!! Strinbg and cables look great Rick!!! Can't wait to get them put on and put them thru their paces


Can't wait to see them


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

One more day til the 3rd leg of the IBO triple crown


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

BROX said:


> One more day til the 3rd leg of the IBO triple crown



Good Luck David!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Rick! Well after first day off shooting and 20 in the books I'm up 2 only managed 4 11's hopefully I can turn it up tomorrow


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BROX said:


> Thanks Rick! Well after first day off shooting and 20 in the books I'm up 2 only managed 4 11's hopefully I can turn it up tomorrow


No problem.......:wink:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Another set of Rick's strings.......:rock:


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just wasn't on today only managed a 394


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BROX said:


> Just wasn't on today only managed a 394


nothing wrong with that David. Congrats brother!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good evening, hey David like Shawn said nothing wrong with that score..


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well this weekend pretty much sucked!! I shot like crap, I think either my strings have stretched, serving slipped, or something got bumped because I was all over the place on the target. Time to get the new string and cables put on this week to eliminate that problem!! Pics will be posted later this week


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I only shot a 355 in MBR, my worst round yet!!! I am VERY disappointed in my score and how I shot but I think it was due to equipment issues


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys!Ray just shake it off and get them at world from what i heard all the courses were tough


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah the course was tough but I've shot much harder courses locally.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the orange fade 34 Travis. Looks awesome.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*Current Colors*

Strings------
Solids-----Red, Brown, Tan, Natural, Orange, Black, Royal Blue, Yellow, Pink, Flo Green, Cedar, Silver, OD Green, Flrange, Flo Yellow, Purple, Kiwi, Mtn.Berry, Metallic Bronze, Green
Multi color-----: Autumn, Flame, White/Black, Blue/White, Red/White, Flo Green/Black, Green/Black, Black/Silver

*****white and natural 452x are the same*****

Serving (end)-----Sunset Orange, Brown, Black, Royal Blue, Pink, Yellow, Silver, Flo Green, Flo Orange, Flo Yellow, Red, Mtn. Berry, Green, Tan

Serving (center)------Orange, Black, Black/White, Royal Blue, Red, Purple, Pink, Green, Flo Green, Tan

Halo colors---Brown, Red, Blue, Silver White(clear)

****Build time is 8-12 days right now****

Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Okie101 said:


> Another set of Rick's strings.......:rock:


Nice lookin bow 

Those strings look great on there. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

bump


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ginger should be getting her strings for her Ibex any day.
i will post some pics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> Ginger should be getting her strings for her Ibex any day.
> i will post some pics as soon as they arrive.


You should have them tomorrow or Friday at the very latest.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

The rain we are getting is much needed, unfortunately the monsoon style does not treat my basement well. The wet/dry vac is getting a workout


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Cant wait to see Ginger's strings Shawn..:thumbs_up..... Rick hope your basement is ok,,, we have been getting just a few small showers but 10 minutes after the ground is dry.. Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> The rain we are getting is much needed, unfortunately the monsoon style does not treat my basement well. The wet/dry vac is getting a workout


thats not good!! and not a easy fix.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I put my new string and cables on tonight and they look great, pics will be posted later though. I lost a little speed, about 7fps and I think I got everything pretty close to stock specs but will have someone a little more versed in Athens bows look at it for me. After I got my poundage set where I wanted it I then worked on timing it, it's real close but not perfect. Again, I am the one who put them on and didn't have much time at the shop to mess with it because he only has 1 press so I was in a hurry. I'll mess with it later when he has a little more free time. The speed loss isn't that big of a deal to me, I like how my bow feels and shoots and that's all that matters to me. 2 big thumbs up to Rick for making an awesome set of string and cables for me!!! I'll definitely be ordering another set for my other Afflixtion really soon!!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Here are a few of mine on the exceed after a slight remodel. 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Look good nitro.....


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice Nitro


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks great nitro :thumbs_up


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Man these strings pop in the sunlight. 
Just a pic I snapped at the local shoot today.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I shot my 2 rounds of make up for outdoor league today with my new strings, ended up shooting a 300 and a 296. They'e not counting the 11 ring, only 10 8 and 5. I shot from my normal green stake since I'm in MBR class, but they are doing it this way, 2 weeks from yellow stake, 2 weeks from orange stake and 2 weeks from green stake. I told them in order to be fair that I would shoot all 6 weeks from the green stake. Most of the guys that are in it are only hunters and don't shoot as much as I do so I want to give them all a fair chance. I'll be posting pics of my bow later with my new string and cables, it looks sharp, just gotta get some heat shrink tubing to cover up the brass nocks. I'm going back to the shop tomorrow to mess with it and get it all back in time again. I'm VERY happy with my new threads Rick!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

rdraper_3 said:


> I shot my 2 rounds of make up for outdoor league today with my new strings, ended up shooting a 300 and a 296. They'e not counting the 11 ring, only 10 8 and 5. I shot from my normal green stake since I'm in MBR class, but they are doing it this way, 2 weeks from yellow stake, 2 weeks from orange stake and 2 weeks from green stake. I told them in order to be fair that I would shoot all 6 weeks from the green stake. Most of the guys that are in it are only hunters and don't shoot as much as I do so I want to give them all a fair chance. I'll be posting pics of my bow later with my new string and cables, it looks sharp, just gotta get some heat shrink tubing to cover up the brass nocks. I'm going back to the shop tomorrow to mess with it and get it all back in time again. I'm VERY happy with my new threads Rick!!!!


Awesome, nice shooting Ray!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*Announcement!*

I apologize for the inconvenience but I lost a couple days of build time due to the drainage issue I had in the shop after last weeks storms. I am very close to getting all strings out within the 8-12 day build time I currently am working at, however a couple may go a day or 2 past that.
Thanks for your patience
Rick

Any questions please don't hesitate to pm or email me.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Gingers strings showed up Saturday. been so busy i have not had a chance to put them on yet.
but as usual they look fantastic!!! thanks Rick.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> Gingers strings showed up Saturday. been so busy i have not had a chance to put them on yet.
> but as usual they look fantastic!!! thanks Rick.


Very cool Shawn... Cant wait to see them on her bow....


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

shooter6687 said:


> Very cool Shawn... Cant wait to see them on her bow....


might be after Wabash. her Ibex is shooting so good she does not want to change anything until we get home.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i will be picking up my press in Wabash as well!!!
very excited!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Rick, I sent you another order. I'm having one of my Afflixtions redone in honor of family members that have fought and either won or lost to cancer. My bow is being repowdercoated in white riser, limb pockets, TRCS, and string stop with pink limbs and cancer ribbons painted on it that all my family has had. I might look funny shooting a pink and white bow but I really don't care, it's for a good cause and I'll be glad to tell the story behind it.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

rdraper_3 said:


> Rick, I sent you another order. I'm having one of my Afflixtions redone in honor of family members that have fought and either won or lost to cancer. My bow is being repowdercoated in white riser, limb pockets, TRCS, and string stop with pink limbs and cancer ribbons painted on it that all my family has had. I might look funny shooting a pink and white bow but I really don't care, it's for a good cause and I'll be glad to tell the story behind it.


Ray
That's AWESOME man I would rock that bow with out even thinking about it and for those that will look at u weird or say something to themselves then just whip them on the course with it!


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the new strings! I thought I'd finally join in on the fun and add a picture of my rig and threads! Thanks again Rick!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

dbuzz40 said:


> Love the new strings! I thought I'd finally join in on the fun and add a picture of my rig and threads! Thanks again Rick!


Nice looking rig... Good looking strings, thanks for posting up a pic..


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks good Dustin!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, I finally took some pics of my bow with the black and green string and cables Rick made me. I have enough shots on them that they have settled, now all I gotta do is put some heat shrink tubing over the brass nocks and it'll be all set but for now it shoots great like it is. Pics will be posted as soon as I upload them to my laptop


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

And here is a pic of my other bow before a fresh powdercoat











Pics will be posted when I get it all back together again


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Taking my other bow to the powdercoater tomorrow after work! I'm excited to get it all done and back together again!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it once it is all put back together Ray.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

good evening guys!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

So, do you do any recurve strings? Just askin'....


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Rick, I got my string and cables for my project bow! THEY LOOK AMAZING!!!! I can't wait to get it all back together and shooting again!! I'll definitely stand out on the 3D course and that's just fine with me!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

They're pink and white just in case you can't see the picture very well.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

rdraper_3 said:


> they're pink and white just in case you can't see the picture very well.


sweet


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

BROX said:


> sweet


Rick did a great job on them and I can't wait to show this bow off when I get it done. My ex wife called me last night and told me that they did a bunch of tests and found out she has Stage 3 cancer. She starts chemo real soon to hopefully treat it. All the more reason for this bow makeover!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

BROX said:


> sweet


What's color are there again???? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

nitroteam said:


> What's color are there again????
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Pink and White Todd.....Lol


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Firstegg said:


> So, do you do any recurve strings? Just askin'....


At this time I do not.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Another Great set of strings by Rick.
OD Green and Brown with Brown serving


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BROX said:


> Another Great set of strings by Rick.
> OD Green and Brown with Brown serving


Nice looking strings.. And sharp bow..


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

shooter6687 said:


> Nice looking strings.. And sharp bow..


Thanks I Duracoated a Bowtech Assassin Ultra Flat Tactical Coyote Brown


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

BROX said:


> Thanks I Duracoated a Bowtech Assassin Ultra Flat Tactical Coyote Brown


Just guessing but did you pick up a G5 Prime bow?

The Assassin looks great.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeap sure did can't wait to try it.Just didn't shoot the Alpha Elite the greatest the Centroid will be here late next week


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

good morning guys


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Did you enjoy Wabash? I saw some pics, looked like fun.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Just thought I would share a few pics of my bluff country stings, Rick makes an awesome set of strings give him a try if you're in the market before this hunting season. 










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

Rick, again I appreciate you taking time out of your Friday night to give me a call. I made it to Colorado safely and I hope you have safe travels this weekend as well. 

Dustin


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Did you enjoy Wabash? I saw some pics, looked like fun.


Rick we had a great weekend in Wabash!!!!
Friday we had a oppurtunity to take a tour of Athens and 
meet Jason, Amanda and Pam as well as some of the other guys
that build our bows.
Sunday we got to meet and talk to Rodney and Jason at the shoot.
we also got the chance to meet and get to know some of the other
Athens family as well as start to build some life long friendships.

we are soooo happy with our Bluff Country strings!!!
i put my strings on two months ago. after countless days shooting
my Recluse is still 100% in spec. and my peep has never moved!!!
we will only use and promote your strings and cables as long as you make them!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

My bow is done at the powdercoaters and I'm picking it up Monday after work!!!! I can't wait to get it all back together!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice pictures Todd.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing that bow all put together Ray.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good Morning Bluff Country!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*A few changes*

Based on some feedback from my awesome group of staff shooters I'm tweaking the build process just a little and will have updated pricing, among other things, on Monday, stay tuned. 
All current orders are already being built with the few small changes.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Rick I need in!!!


----------



## concretekid33 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rick is a superb builder myself and all of my shops customers have nothing but praise for BCB!!! So ^&*()(* proud to represent!!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Rick I need in!!!


pm sent. You are more than welcome!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

..........


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Rick I need in!!!


you will be glad that you did!!
Ricks strings are hard to beat!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> you will be glad that you did!!
> Ricks strings are hard to beat!!


I agree....


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Looking forward to seeing that bow all put together Ray.




Pics will be posted tomorrow or Saturday of it. I'm going to the shop tomorrow afternoon to put her all back together and get her tuned in


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I got my bow all put back together tonight and paper tuned. She's shooting sweet and looking even sweeter!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Strings are fantastic Rick! Ill try to post pictures when I get some.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow your bow turned out great!! very sharp!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> Wow your bow turned out great!! very sharp!!!


I agree, the bow is beautiful.... Strings look great also..


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm very pleased with how she turned out. I just got my stainless steel bolts all put in and it looks even better


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Rick I need in!!!


Yes you do, i have been testing a set of Ricks strings and they are performing perfectly!!!! Very happy with them, Rick takes pride in every set he builds and it shows.. Eric your New Recluse would look good with some Bluff Country Bowstrings on her....


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Flo Green, Flo Yellow
> View attachment 1334578
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Strings


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*All strings are BCY 452x, Shooting string is served with BCY 3d or 2x. Center serving is BCY 62xs.
All cables and roller guard areas are served with BCY Halo .014 end serving.
Stretched and served at over 400lbs to prevent peep rotation and creep.
Pictures and more info are available on my website:* www.bluffcountrybowstrings.com
Current colors
Strings------Red, --- Gold,---Brown, --Tan, --Natural, --Orange, --Black, --Royal Blue, --Yellow, --Green, --Pink,- ---Flo Green, ---Cedar, --Silver, --OD Green, --Flrange,-- Flo Yellow, --Purple, --Kiwi, --Mtn. Berry, ------ Flame, --Autumn, --White/Black speckle, --Green/Black, --Flo. Green/Black, --Blue/White, --Red/White, --Black/Silver
***white and natural 452x are the same*****
Serving-----Orange, Brown, Tan, , Gold, Black, Royal Blue, Pink, Yellow, Silver, Green, Flo Green, Flo Orange, Red, Mtn. Berry, Flo. Yellow, Purple.
Halo Colors----- Flo Yellow, Flo Green, Flo Orange, Red, Brown, Blue, Tan, Gold, Silver, Black, white(clear)
Center------Orange, Black, Black/White, Royal Blue, Green, Red, Flo Green, Tan, Pink, Purple

2 string colors and 1 serving color---$70 
5 pc harness systems (Mathews Monster etc.) ---$80
String sets will include matching d-loop and serving for tying peeps etc.

Add-ons:
Bows with Roller Guards--- $5
Shoot-thru system add --- quoted
Speed nocks with shrink tube--- $8 
All Halo serving --- $10
3 color sets---$8
4 color sets---$15
Cord for Limbdriven rests $1.50/ft

You can order directly from the website: www.bluffcountrybowstrings.com, email me [email protected], pm me here or just send a paypal to the email address above with all pertinent info.
Build time is usually right around 5-7 days, please include string and serving color along with bow make, model and year. If no serving color is indicated black will be used.​


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good afternoon, my strings are shooting great.Doing some broadhead tuning this afternoon..Have a great day..


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Get this thread back up top where it belongs! Rick, both sets of my string and cables are doing great. I'm heading to a local shoot this Sunday and taking both of my bows but will only shoot the pink and white one though. I love that bow!!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> *All strings are BCY 452x, Shooting string is served with BCY 3d or 2x. Center serving is BCY 62xs.
> All cables and roller guard areas are served with BCY Halo .014 end serving.
> Stretched and served at over 400lbs to prevent peep rotation and creep.
> Pictures and more info are available on my website:* www.bluffcountrybowstrings.com
> ...


very good!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Couple more sets of Rick's strings for an Accomplice 34 and a protege........


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

rdraper_3 said:


>


TOOOOO sweet Ray


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Small surgical procedure coming up on Friday so I am going to stretch out build time to 10-12 days just in case I'm off my feet an extra day or 2.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Rick, I've had a lot of compliments on my bow and string and cables. The only thing I had to do to my bow when I put those string and cables on was put a half twist in the string to get my peep to come back straight every time, other than that EVERYTHING is at factory specs and shoots very sweet!!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Small surgical procedure coming up on Friday so I am going to stretch out build time to 10-12 days just in case I'm off my feet an extra day or 2.


Take care man. :thumbup:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I need to take some different pics of my bow now, I bought an all stainless steel bolt kit for it and it really looks sharp now.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Small surgical procedure coming up on Friday so I am going to stretch out build time to 10-12 days just in case I'm off my feet an extra day or 2.


Good luck and a speedy recovery to you Rick


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Clothes are in:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good Rick.....very nice


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Clothes are in:
> 
> View attachment 1458843


sweet!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

awesome gear. I will definitely get in on the next round! By the way Rick, I love the new serving. They having be performed flawlessly. I can't thank you enough for all the great service!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Good to hear Dustin.Thanks


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

dbuzz40 said:


> awesome gear. I will definitely get in on the next round! By the way Rick, I love the new serving. They having be performed flawlessly. I can't thank you enough for all the great service!


Bluff country strings are amazing!!
i have been running a set for 2 or 3 months.
the specs on my bow have not budged!!
and my peep has been perfect from the start.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Clothes are in:
> 
> View attachment 1458843


Looks nice


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

good morning!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning everyone


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

calling for temps in or near 90 and rain every day until next Tuesday. Blaahhh


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> calling for temps in or near 90 and rain every day until next Tuesday. Blaahhh


Same here brother, but we need the rain badly, heat not so much but ill take it over cold any day 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ohhhh Rick, I'm going to need another set of string and cables soon, lol. I just bought my wife an Accomplice 32 but it won't be here until next week, then it's also getting sent out for custom powdercoating. She wants purple and black string and cables and pretty sure purple serving but when I get ready to place her order I'll PM you all the details for sure


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Quick turn around right now. 3-5 days on all orders.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good morning !!
3 to 5 days is fantastic!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

You know what else is fantastic?! 4 days until the WI archery season opens!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> You know what else is fantastic?! 4 days until the WI archery season opens!!!!


Good luck Rick!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> You know what else is fantastic?! 4 days until the WI archery season opens!!!!


Ya...cant wait to get back in the stands....I love my Flexfit hat......


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> You know what else is fantastic?! 4 days until the WI archery season opens!!!!


19 more days for us.....

Been really busy to even get all stands checked.....


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

almost opening day


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good afternoon all...


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll be out again tomorrow. A nice cool day, hopefully things will be moving.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> I'll be out again tomorrow. A nice cool day, hopefully things will be moving.


Good luck Rick...


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a cancer benefit shoot to go to this Saturday and I'll be taking my custom finished pink and white bow with me for all to see.

Here is what Bod Baird posted:

Sept. 29th we are having a benefit shoot at Cree Lake for a girl named Taylor Tharp. Taylor is an 18 year old girl that has found out she has nasopharyngeal cancer. This is a very rare form of cancer, so rare that she and her family have had to travel to houston, texas for treament. recent updates say that the cancer has moved to the lining of the brain and the base of the skull bone. I know it's close to hunting season but this family really needs our help. Not only are her parents worrying and fighting with her in texas, taylor also has 3 siblings at home being cared for by grandparents. If you would like to donate money or baked goods to be sold at the shoot please contact lacy baird @ 260-242-9771. ALL PROCEEDS GO TO THIS FAMILY IN NEED
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT,

Bob Baird

cree lake is located 3 miles north of kendalville, in.
address is 10222 n. state road 3


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

My wife is absolutely in love with her custom powdercoated Kandy Metallic Purple Athens Accomplice and all the purple goodies she's having put on it along with her black and purple set of BCB string and cables. I'll post pics when I get it all assembled.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

rdraper_3 said:


> My wife is absolutely in love with her custom powdercoated Kandy Metallic Purple Athens Accomplice and all the purple goodies she's having put on it along with her black and purple set of BCB string and cables. I'll post pics when I get it all assembled.


Cant wait to see it...


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

1 more day and I get to put my bows to work again, this time filling my freezer. I won a half dozen arrows yesterday at a Cancer Benefit shoot, it was for being closest to the orange dot at 70 yards. I was only 3/4" off and I didn't have a pin set for it, I took a practice shot and estimated where to hold, next shot counted, everyone else there had scopes and adjustable sights. I was pretty proud of that shot plus all my other shots that day. I took my pink and white bow to show support and it got lots of compliments. I also took my wife's custom kandy purple bow and it drew lots of attention too. Thanks again Rick for some great string and cables


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oct.6 will be our first day!!! 
all stands are hung and we have been getting some great cam pics!!
cant wait!!!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> Oct.6 will be our first day!!!
> all stands are hung and we have been getting some great cam pics!!
> cant wait!!!!


Good luck


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good luck hunting..


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

hope everyone is having a good season!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I will be in the woods Oct 26-30. This means no strings will be made during that time. All orders prior to Oct 23 will be shipped before I leave and I will get things out ASAP when I get back for orders received after the 23rd.
Thanks everyone!
Rick


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Not a problem Rick.....hope you enjoy a little time off.....good luck.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like a cold front coming through during my time off, should be good.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Good luck Rick! We have temps in the mid 70's all this week.....kinda sucks for hunting so it looks like I'll be dialing in my 3D bow and getting it ready for next season


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Looks like a cold front coming through during my time off, should be good.


Good luck Rick... I got to order a set as soon as i get my new bow and the proper lengths...


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

tropical storm is suppose to hit us Sunday night.
the weather lier says a possible 5" of rain or two foot of snow!!!
either way we should have some good hunting once it is over.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

2.5 hours into my 4 day hunting vacation.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thats awesome Rick.....very nice.

Glad your having some good luck on your time off.....Congrats


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Great buck Rick Congrats


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Anybody having any luck?


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nope! I've been after a couple of big ones, an 8pt, 9pt and an 11pt, but haven't had any luck yet. I did have the big 9pt come in about 55-60 yards but too many small saplings in the way for a clean ethical kill shot so I passed on taking a shot. I'll get one of them soon though. Every 2 years I get a really nice buck and I'm due this year. There are some very nice bucks ranging from 130-150" running around on our property but right now they're too busy chasing some girls around. I think it's time to take my pink and white bow to the woods again.......it's tasted blood before and she's hungry again!! Lol..


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nope, i was waiting on my new bow so i missed most of the season..I got out a few times with my other bow but no luck so far..I sat the last 3 days and nothing worth shooting,yesterday it started to rain so i packed up and just my luck a nice 8 pointer showed up 10 minutes after i left.Goint to sit one last evening then its gun season...So we will play in the late season.....


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice buck Rick...


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Anybody having any luck?


Yes, finally.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice job Travis!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

How's November treating everyone?


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

To warm, no snow,, its been a tough season for me..Gun season has been hard cant find any doe's and no bucks..Hope late season archery pays out ,,,i need to fill my freezer.. Happy Thanksgiving everyone... Good job Travis


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Pretty quick turn around still, thanks for the orders.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*Nice buck Charlie!*

BCB Staff Shooter Charlie Wanty


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

A few Brownell XS2 colors now available---Blue,Red,Gray,Black,White,Med. Brown,Bright Yellow,Flo Green


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

What material is the Orange and blue?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

smokin12ring said:


> What material is the Orange and blue?
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


452x- Flame and blue, blue serving


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*Staff shirts*

This is the first option.
It's not quite what I was expecting but it will make a great warm weather shirt as the back is a mesh dryfit type material. I am having a couple more styles made up to check out. Should have them in a week or so.
This is White with Navy, it is also available in the opposite color scheme Navy/White with white graphics.
This is screened, it will be available with an embroidered logo as well.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Brownell xs2.....


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sharp looking bow Okie! Is that an Excell?

I'm headed to Springport, MI the 12th for an IBO World qualifying shoot at The Barn Archery. I have my bow all dialed in and ready to rock some Rinehart targets. There's a few of us Vendetta staffers going and I'm trying to get some other guys to go with us too.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep it is an Excell...







Good luck at the shoot.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Okie101 said:


> Yep it is an Excell...
> View attachment 1558559
> 
> Good luck at the shoot.


I bet that bow is an X Killer!! I would love to have one for spot league but money is kinda tight right now until I start working some OT.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Lesson learned, flu shot next year for sure. 
I am going to try and get all strings out in the time frame promised but the last 3-4 days have been hell. I don't ever remember being as sick as I am right now. I'm hoping by Saturday I am back in the shop.
Ray, I did manage to get yours in the mail yesterday.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Lesson learned, flu shot next year for sure.
> I am going to try and get all strings out in the time frame promised but the last 3-4 days have been hell. I don't ever remember being as sick as I am right now. I'm hoping by Saturday I am back in the shop.
> Ray, I did manage to get yours in the mail yesterday.




Thanks Rick. I'm about ready to start tearing my all black bow down so that's great timing. After next weekends shoot it's heading to the shop to get tore apart and sent out for a new look


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Finally getting some pics up for ya Rick. The strings turned out great and I can't wait to get out and show them off. 

Custom strings lengths for my 2011 RKT cam converted Carbon Matrix. String is flo green and flo orange with flo green servings. Cables are solid colors with reversed color servings.

Here are some pics:














































Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks good Joe!! I'll post some pics of my other bow when I get it all back together again. It's gonna be sweet looking!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I got my new string and cables in the mail today! Man do they look great Rick!!!! I can't wait to get my bow redone so I can get them on and shooting! Thanks a lot Rick!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Just ordered my first set looking forward to the,Rick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Link to the new shirts on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1.450309491675897&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

paheadhunter said:


> Just ordered my first set looking forward to the,Rick!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*Busy Morning*

If you recognize yours it will be in the mail tonight


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hehehehe....I think I saw mine....:thumbup:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking good Rick.. ohiohunter02 those strings are sharp....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Time for a overhaul....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Overhauled...oh yeah.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Okie101 said:


> Overhauled...oh yeah.
> View attachment 1577809
> 
> View attachment 1577810


Looks good!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*Athens Acc 34*

My 2013 Foam Killer


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> My 2013 Foam Killer
> 
> View attachment 1585689
> 
> ...


Wow those strings pop...... very nice color combo...


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

These strings and cables are awesome Rick! I have three weeks logged in at my Oxford 5 spot league. Week one 297 40X, week two 299 41X, week three 298 44X. My Alpha Elite has been on the draw board 3 times and my Bluff Country strings and cables haven't stretched a bit! Shot the CNY indoor Money 3D shoot today at the NY Outdoor Expo and ended with a 304 12X. Thanks Rick! Awesome! Just Awesome! I will get some pics posted as soon as my Alpha RKT project is complete.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!



Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Week #4 spot league in the books. Ended the night with a 299 50X. Can't express enough how happy I am with the performance of these strings. Placed 9th overall after the 3 day CNY indoor 3D shoot.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I absolutely agree....:thumbup:


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I wasn't sure about this combo when it was ordered but seeing it together makes a difference. I really like it.
Flo Yellow and White in 8190 with pink serving


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Diffinitely has a pop to it....

I think they would awesome on a red bow.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks sharp! Like the contrast a lot.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Brownell xs2
Baby Blue, Pink, Black accent


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep....matches up great with the bow...:thumbup:


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Week #5 in the books. 299 48X. Just missing that little something. Hopefully I can get it together next week.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

I will get a better pic soon. This is my 2010 Alphamax35 reborn. I call it my 2013 Alpha RKT. Powdercoat copper sparkle with clearcoat. Upgraded to 2013 RKT cams. Finishing touches of Bluff Country threads red black and black. I have to get a better pic outside to show the colors better. I will get a better pic soon.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome string,, top notch


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

I finally got outside to get some better light on my Alpha RKT decked out in Bluff Country threads.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

GOD BLESS AMERICA I FINALLY PUT IT TOGETHER A LITTLE BETTER.......FINALLY! Week 6 in the books 300 48X. I shot a 4 in my first practice end but everything else stayed in the 5 or X ring. 










Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't say enough about my Bluff Country Bowstrings. Thanks for some awesome threads Rick!










Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

The matching strings on my nat gear bow worked flawlessly...


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice! Congrats


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome guys!


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Got my strings in the mail today and they look great. Can't wait to put them on.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just ordered a set for my 2013 Stevens Prevailer... Cant wait ...


----------



## Bush Pilot (Mar 28, 2012)

Saaaweeet!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Bush Pilot said:


> Saaaweeet!!!!


Yes they are.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

More snow. Really looking forward to spring and shooting outside again.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> More snow. Really looking forward to spring and shooting outside again.


I hear that,, spring turkey season is just around the corner....Got to get back in shape..lol


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Got out to a 40yd indoor 3d this morning. For a guy who hasn't shot much lately I did OK. Ended 12 down with three 5's thrown in.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Had some fun today at the winter cam classic. Don't think I did good enough to shoot tomorrow but the first tourny of the year with the alpha rkt felt good. Learned a lot today. The year should get better for sure.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

finally got them on and tuned....


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

tweeter196 said:


> View attachment 1603712
> 
> 
> Had some fun today at the winter cam classic. Don't think I did good enough to shoot tomorrow but the first tourny of the year with the alpha rkt felt good. Learned a lot today. The year should get better for sure.
> ...


I wish we had more opportunity's to shoot indoors around my area..Im jelous...


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

jnordwell said:


> finally got them on and tuned....


They look great....Congrats


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

shooter6687 said:


> I wish we had more opportunity's to shoot indoors around my area..Im jelous...


Yeah it was a lot of fun....nice shoot....nice facility....big thanks to Monroe Community College for letting us use there place as a venue.....for a good cause....Catch A Dream foundation......412 21X was the cutoff for the shootoff out of a possible 420 42X......two 21 target ranges no 11's...known yardage.....X for tie breaker only.....I ended with a 402 20X.....gonna have to work on that for next year


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

shooter6687 said:


> They look great....Congrats


Will get better pics up soon.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm REALLY liking the brownell xs2 strings Rick. Got tons of shots on my indoor bow and decided to shoot hunter class this year instead of known class with this bow.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Week #7 still holding pretty steady but I bobbled a little......299 46X


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Who's shooting 3d?


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Who's shooting 3d?


I am looking around for a range..One of our local shops is setting up a small outdoor range as soon as the snow is gone.


----------



## IBEX 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Who's shooting 3d?


I am!!30 target 40yd indoor every week..You hate me??lol.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Close.....real close to outdoor 3d. First one at cassety hollow on the 24th. Putting in a lot of time working on the alpha rkt to get it all dialed in. Man I can't wait for 3d. Week 8 spots has passed. 299 41X.....just can't shake this funk I'm in lol.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Close.....real close to outdoor 3d. First one at cassety hollow on the 24th. Putting in a lot of time working on the alpha rkt to get it all dialed in. Man I can't wait for 3d. Week 8 spots has passed. 299 41X.....just can't shake this funk I'm in lol. 4 more weeks and its 24/7 3D


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

IBEX 2 said:


> I am!!30 target 40yd indoor every week..You hate me??lol.


Yes.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

My club is having their 1st shoot of the year this Saturday and I'll be there...snow or no snow! I'm tired of indoor 3d shooting


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

IBEX 2 said:


> I am!!30 target 40yd indoor every week..You hate me??lol.


Good luck next weekend, keep me posted.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

BCB editions


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Where'd you get the stickers made? I need to get a few for my rear window


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Those look really good Rick.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

rdraper_3 said:


> Where'd you get the stickers made? I need to get a few for my rear window



Justin at Pathfinder


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> BCB editions
> View attachment 1615596
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615597


Sweeeeeet!!!!


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Stevens Prevailer*

Just got a sweet set of Ricks strings put on today.. dang they look good. I am loving the color combo,, just going to serve in the QAD and throw on a loop and shoot her a little in the morning after i snow blow a path to my target..lol.. Thank you Rick....Im having issues posting pics...But i will get it figured out..


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

They look great!


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you tweeter196,, They look really good with the early wired camo.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Another great week with my BCB threads! 299 44X........I hate to gripe about 299's but dang man enough is enough.....how about another 300 lol....3 more weeks to go........its shaping up to be my best 5 spot league to date......9 week avg.......298.7 44.6X


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

I was out in the garage messing around and said heck I'll put my bow string on. Just got it installed and went to check the ata, cam lean, draw weight. Everything was perfect on the specs. Maybe a fine tune when I get the rest tied in and the loop on. Thanks again.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's my new bcbs


















Sent from


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy cell pictures. Will get better ones when I get the bows outside

Pearson Advantage 
452X 
Flo Orange Natural and Dark Brown






















My new Pearson Marxman
8190 string Flo Yellow
452x cables Flame and Flo Yellow


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

One more of the Marxman


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking good! Wish I could get my head put on straight. Week 10 all done. 298 44X. Just can't get rid of the gitters. Two more weeks left. Time to dog my heels in and get "fearless at the stake".........


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

tweeter196 said:


> Looking good! Wish I could get my head put on straight. Week 10 all done. 298 44X. Just can't get rid of the gitters. Two more weeks left. Time to dog my heels in and get "fearless at the stake".........
> 
> 
> Fearless at the stake!!!!!


I know what ou mean tweeter. I've been shooting a techno hunt league this winter and if I have a bad shot and only get a 5 rather than an 8 or a 10 it takes me awhile to get my hea back into.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep 95% mental for sure. The last league I was in was 2011. I took 2012 off for the birth of my son. That year I averaged 296 34 X. This year my avg so far is 298 44 X so I 
Can't complain at all really. Just the same old story. Not as good as I wanna be lol. Someday I'll get it. Your rig is looking sharp!

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice shooting Rick, thanks for the updates. I appreciate it.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Bows look good guys!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Nice shooting Rick, thanks for the updates. I appreciate it.


No problem Rick. This Sunday is my first outdoor 3D. At this point I really don't care what the weather is I'M GOING! lol so here I come Cassety Hollow. Time to stretch the legs of my Alpha RKT.....











Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

tweeter196 said:


> No problem Rick. This Sunday is my first outdoor 3D. At this point I really don't care what the weather is I'M GOING! lol so here I come Cassety Hollow. Time to stretch the legs of my Alpha RKT.....
> 
> View attachment 1625936
> 
> ...


I can't wait for it to start getting warm enough here in central PA to actually get to shooting outside. I miss the fresh air and the joy of the outdoors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Amen to that my friend! Amen to that!


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

The bows look real good with those BCB Strings on them guys..Great color combo's...


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Tweeter what is your setup for the year?


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

2010 Alphamax with RKT cam conversion. I call it my Alpha RKT. 63.5lbs 30.5 DL. Custom made hammer stabilizer. Axcel Armortech pro with 3green .019 pins set to 23, 33, 38 yds. 317gn Victory X-Ringer HV 1 350 (weight within about .5 gn of each other 317.2-317.8). Of course a smokin sweet set of BCB strings and cables complete with nockset speed balls 4 on each end..... set two inches from where the string makes contact with the cam. 323 FPS. Shooting AHC in IBO this year (got the boot out of HC last year 10th place IBO NTC overall). How about you?


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Going with a completely new setup. 
2013 Pearson Marxman in the wildfire pattern 29" 60lb. CBE TEK with 5 pin head and a AAE DOA. And lime you said of course a sweet set of BC bowstrings. Still working on setting it up so I don't know speeds yet, but its a heck of a smooth drawing sweet holding nice back wall of a bow. Finalizing the setup with something from DCAP probably just enough to be IBO legal in hunter class. I'm not quite at the AHC yet. Need a little more time. Ad going to be shooting either CE CXL Pros or CE Maxima Blue Streak Selects. Actually probably both depending in the wind from day to day at a shoot. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well sounds like a sweet setup. Maybe we will meet up sometime this year. Not sure about making all 3 legs of the NTC this year but it is starting to look like we are putting a clan together for the Bedford trip. Worlds is a little up in the air as well but more than likely I'll make it. Pretty excited to shoot my first year in AHC.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok guys, I finally took a few minutes to take some pics of the Athens bows in my house. My 2 Afflixtions aren't finished yet, I'm still waiting on a couple of new scopes to get here to finish them for MBO class this year. I'll upload them from my cell phone in just a few minutes, they're not the best pics but you get the idea.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

This is my wife's Accomplice 32. It's been custom powdercoated Candy Metallic Purple with black limbs, purple 452X BCB string and cables with black servings


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

This is one of my Afflixtion's. Black on black with black and silver 8190 BCB string and cables with silver servings.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

And here is my baby.....custom powdercoated high gloss white and breast cancer pink Athens Afflixtion. It has BCB pink and white/natural 452X string and cables with pink servings


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's a couple more


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice looking bows! Really like the breast cancer bow actually. Do you have the paradigm CTA string stops on those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

No, those are the factory stops that Athens puts on them. They work very well for me so I'm not spending money on something else that isn't necessary


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Ray, those are some sweet looking bows! Very nice!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes indeed. Very nice looking bows Ray!!


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice looking bows Ray...


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, who knows how to hunt turkeys with 6-10 inches of snow still on the ground? Looking very likely for 1st season here.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Rick is it legal to bait in WI?


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

In our unit here in northern WI. you can bait.. I believe one gallon (corn) per 40 acres ..I believe.. Not 100% positive if its 20 or 40 acres but you can bait..There are other rules involving other hunters in your area as far as the amount of bait per acreage.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Finally got my CBE scopes. I went to the shop and got the Hamskea's all dialed in and shooting bullet holes. I went out today and shot both bows and man are they shooting great. I backed off the poundage on the pink and white bow, it's now at 62.8# shooting a 384 grain BEA Carnivore at a whopping 290fps so I'm good to go if I make it to and ASA shoots this year. I set the black bow at 61.5# and it's shooting a 341 grain BEA Challenger at 307fps now. They both feel so much better on my shoulder too


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Some better pics of the strings Rick built me...*


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

The first outdoor 3D @cassety hollow was awesome. A little over a foot of snow on the ground. About 35°. Great friends and a personal best fore at this club. It is a nice club and it was the very first place I ever shot a 3D shoot in 2008. Since I went that day, I go there for the first outdoor shoot of the year every year. They don't count 11's and they have a steel deer at the end for a bonus 5 points. I shot a 401 with the bonus. Only two 8's all day. I shot 15 X's but they don't track those at all really I just keep track for myself. I was one of the last folks off the course and I was tied for 2nd or 3rd. But not really that important. It was just a great fun day plain and simple. 


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

View attachment 1631294










And we didn't smack arrows to get there lol....


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

tweeter196 said:


> View attachment 1631294
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631295
> ...


Nice....


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice a foot of snow and they still held the shoot. Good shooting man


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey all, my computer crashed and is done for. New one is supposed to be here early next week. I might be a little slow answering any inquiries for the next few days so bear with me.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks all...it was a fun day.....bummer about you computer Rick.....week 11 is done for my spot league...another 298 44X....such an aggravating game......grrrrrrrr!!!!


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Tweeter it can be an aggravating game. I almost walked away a few years ago when I was getting overly frustrated with myself. But then the fun came back. I couldn't imagine my life without the bow and arrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh for sure. I still have fun. When I first started I was really hard on myself but I have come to learn a little humility and be thankful for the memories my bow brings with my friends.....


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone have any good reviews on the XS2 material? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

paheadhunter said:


> Anyone have any good reviews on the XS2 material?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got them on all my bows. Got about 1500 shots on my Target bow and still setting great. 

Not much cable wear
Little smaller in diameter
No peep twist
Material seems to be a little more slick.

Very pleased overall.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

tweeter196 said:


> The first outdoor 3D @cassety hollow was awesome. A little over a foot of snow on the ground. About 35°. Great friends and a personal best fore at this club. It is a nice club and it was the very first place I ever shot a 3D shoot in 2008. Since I went that day, I go there for the first outdoor shoot of the year every year. They don't count 11's and they have a steel deer at the end for a bonus 5 points. I shot a 401 with the bonus. Only two 8's all day. I shot 15 X's but they don't track those at all really I just keep track for myself. I was one of the last folks off the course and I was tied for 2nd or 3rd. But not really that important. It was just a great fun day plain and simple.
> 
> 
> Fearless at the stake!!!!!


Just saw the results for the shoot for the first time. I tied for 2nd place and my buddy took third and his son won his class.....awesome day for all of us. And they had 67 attendees for this shoot.....big thanks to the Cassety Hollow crew and Rick at Bluff Country Bowstrings for an awesome set of strings and cables.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

12 week spots are done....299 43X is the best I had for the last week..... 12 week avg 298.6 44.4X........not what I was hoping for but I guess there's always next year...unofficial results looks to have me with a 3rd place overall finish. The banquet holds the official results at the end of the month so we'll know for sure then........3D league starts in May


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

tweeter196 said:


> 12 week spots are done....299 43X is the best I had for the last week..... 12 week avg 298.6 44.4X........not what I was hoping for but I guess there's always next year...unofficial results looks to have me with a 3rd place overall finish. The banquet holds the official results at the end of the month so we'll know for sure then........3D league starts in May
> 
> 
> Fearless at the stake!!!!!


Congrats to you tweet! I just finished my techno hunt league for the winter. I didn't place great 30 something out of over 150 people. But I decided this year to shoot where you ate supposed to so I took more vitals than bulls eyes. That's what wanted so that's what I did. I'm proud of myself for it. Thanks Rick (Bluff Country Bowstrings) for a dependable set of threads for the season. I honestly believe a great set of threads re the most important thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

paheadhunter said:


> Congrats to you tweet! I just finished my techno hunt league for the winter. I didn't place great 30 something out of over 150 people. But I decided this year to shoot where you ate supposed to so I took more vitals than bulls eyes. That's what wanted so that's what I did. I'm proud of myself for it. Thanks Rick (Bluff Country Bowstrings) for a dependable set of threads for the season. I honestly believe a great set of threads re the most important thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bud. 30 anything out of 150 is pretty good in my book. Do you do a 3D league? In May mine starts. 15 targets each week IBO scoring.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

tweeter196 said:


> Congrats bud. 30 anything out of 150 is pretty good in my book. Do you do a 3D league? In May mine starts. 15 targets each week IBO scoring.
> 
> 
> Fearless at the stake!!!!!


I want to this summer. Normally I was just going to local shoots but I want to find a range that has a league. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

paheadhunter said:


> I want to this summer. Normally I was just going to local shoots but I want to find a range that has a league.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly recommend it. Me and my buddy started 2 years ago. We help coach each other, push each other. Good practice for handling the mental stress of competition as well as fundamentals. Where are you in PA.? The club I do league at is Mt Trail Bowhunters in Binghamton NY. Not far from Scranton.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice shooting Rick. Tomorrow is my last league night. Going head to head to defend winning our fall league. We do 4 man team.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I also highly recommend doing a summer 3d league if its available to you. Very fun and great shooting practice for the upcoming hunting season. We start early May and go until the second week of August.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Back to Back league championship is in the books.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Great job Rick!! I have an IBO World qualifier shoot this weekend. I've already qualified for MBR class but since I decided to jump up to MBO I need to qualify for that class now. I have my bows all dialed in and ready to go. I'm looking forward to this years IBO shoots


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice shooting Rick! Congrats!


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally got outside to shoot 3d today. A little chilly at the start but managed a +2.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great job Rick..


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Finally got outside to shoot 3d today. A little chilly at the start but managed a +2.


..........:thumbup:


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice shooting Rick. Waiting in my Marxman back from a buddy of mine who tunes bows. Ready to get it shot in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great strings, ttt


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Any turkeys yet!?


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Season doesn't start here in pa for 2 more weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

No turkeys yet for me, been cold ,windy and snowing. They seem to be tight to the deer and bird feeders in back yards..Going out in the morning for another try at it.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Flo Green and Sunset Orange/Black Speckle








Autumn and Black/Silver speckle


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

I like that autumn and black silver speckle. Might be my next color combo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

FINALLY! Some sunlight to practice a little 3D. Now those awesome strings stand out a little better:thumbup:


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Shot at Mt Trail bowhunters today.....295 7X.....not bad but I left to many points out there today.....gotta see the number better than that for the NY IBO states.....better get to work


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good shooting sir...


----------



## seanpelley (Feb 27, 2012)

Turkey hunting this past weekend. Rained all the prior week. 24 degrees when I went out early Saturday- through a tilled corn field. 34 and sunny on the way back. Guess which walk was no fun!! (And no bird)


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

seanpelley said:


> Turkey hunting this past weekend. Rained all the prior week. 24 degrees when I went out early Saturday- through a tilled corn field. 34 and sunny on the way back. Guess which walk was no fun!! (And no bird)


I hear ya,,we still have up to 2 feet of snow in the woods and fields and 30-34" of ice on the lakes..Its suppose to snow 4-8" tonight through tomorrow night. This is getting old.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Just ordered my strings from Rick for my 2013 Strother Rush XT black death ,gave him some color's I was thinking I might like and im going to let him work his magic..


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds awesome! Gonna have to share some pics when its done


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

shooter6687 said:


> No turkeys yet for me, been cold ,windy and snowing. They seem to be tight to the deer and bird feeders in back yards..Going out in the morning for another try at it.


Thats how it is here too. Got all excited to go and woke up to a snow storm.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

We have left over 5th season tags down here. Normally I don't even consider it but this year it might actually be good. I think its the first week in May.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

tweeter196 said:


> Sounds awesome! Gonna have to share some pics when its done
> 
> 
> Fearless at the stake!!!!!


Will do..


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Outdoor shoot with no snow!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice.. It was a great day here in northern WI. 66 deg. and sun, called in 4 jakes and a hen.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Doing some Turkey hunting Saturday then Sunday heading to Whitney Point club shoot should be a fun weekend. The lull between spot league and 3D is enough to drive me nuts. Bad news for 3D league. My wife has been laid off (downsizing) so I have to save money where I can. Most likely means no IBO NTC this year. Gonna try save and get to the IBO Worlds though. IBO NY state championships next weekend I am definitely gonna be there. Definitely going to be representing BCB at the states. I'll keep you posted with any results I get Rick. I've been to a couple club shoots but they never posted results. Its all good and fun anyway.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Black, Silver, Red 8190


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Brown and Flame


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Brown and Flame
> 
> View attachment 1661724




Really like this one!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my favorite so far. Looking forward to ordering this color combo for my CRX. :thumbup:


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Black, Silver, Red 8190
> 
> View attachment 1661723


Hummm, those look like the ones im installing on my Strother Rush XT :shade: I like them...


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

tweeter196 said:


> View attachment 1661802
> 
> 
> This is my favorite so far. Looking forward to ordering this color combo for my CRX. :thumbup:
> ...


Tweeter. That combo would look sick on a camo CRX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

paheadhunter said:


> Tweeter. That combo would look sick on a camo CRX
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup the CRX is my hunting rig I need to order some new strings in a couple weeks for it. Can't wait!


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well....no Turkey Saturday but todays 3D shoot was great.....ended up with a 302 12X....Whitney Point puts on a real nice shoot can't get enough of these awesome BCB strings and cables.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice shooting Rick.
I just got back from a shoot with my daughter and a friend from the club. Ended 9 up 15x, took a 5 on the second target.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Nice shooting Rick.
> I just got back from a shoot with my daughter and a friend from the club. Ended 9 up 15x, took a 5 on the second target.


That's cool, if the weather down there was anything like what we have it must have been a great day for a shoot..


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Rick. Nice shooting yourself. It was such a beautiful day for a shoot.....so far rainy forecast for the state ibo championships :thumbdown: but no worries I am sure I will make a good showing rain or shine 


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

tweeter196 said:


> Thanks Rick. Nice shooting yourself. It was such a beautiful day for a shoot.....so far rainy forecast for the state ibo championships :thumbdown: but no worries I am sure I will make a good showing rain or shine
> 
> 
> Fearless at the stake!!!!!


Hope it don't rain on you bud. An best of luck


Rick. No chance there might be a picture of a green Black and Tan string coming in the near future is there?


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, caught me right before I was going to package it up. Here's a quick view.


----------



## SARIT (Jan 6, 2012)

New set of all black BCB on my Obsession Addiction tonight. I have put a new set on three different bows. Elite pure, my daughters Apprentice 2 and the addiction. All three bows I did not have to mess with the timing. They were spot on. Great sets of strings, would highly recommend to anyone.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Yes, caught me right before I was going to package it up. Here's a quick view.
> 
> View attachment 1663485


Looks great. Should look awesome in my legend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Xs2


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

*Project 3d bow is complete!*

I stripped the camo off of my Athens Accomplice 34. The color is a match to Chevrolet "Orange U Glad"
452x cables with White/Black speckle with Flo Orange and Blue accents
String is Brownell xs2 Burnt Orange and White with Blue pin stripe.

Pretty happy with it and I love how the Acc 34 shoots so I think I will have this for awhile.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

BC Bowstrings said:


> I stripped the camo off of my Athens Accomplice 34. The color is a match to Chevrolet "Orange U Glad"
> 452x cables with White/Black speckle with Flo Orange and Blue accents
> String is Brownell xs2 Burnt Orange and White with Blue pin stripe.
> 
> ...


Wow Rick that 34 looks sweet... Very nice.. Hey guys what program are you using to resize pictures? I tried sending them to photo bucket but its not working..I need to post pics of Ricks strings on my Strother Rush XT..THANKS


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I use MS picture manager that came on the computer.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*The strings look great.. better pics 2 come*


----------



## seanpelley (Feb 27, 2012)

My Recluse with BCB strings. Unfortunately, my decoy was the only tom I saw.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Aaron Curtis just got back from Africa, here is one of many animals he harvested.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Great looking trophy therefor sure!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

A few pictures of my legend strings


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

After June 2 strings will be 2 weeks out. I am going to be out of town from June 6-12. Anyone wanting a set before I leave make sure to order by Sunday.
If this changes I will update.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got home from a wedding and had a new set in the mailbox for my girlfriends bow. Its better than Christmas when i see one of those packages. Couldnt wait for the shop to open so with a little ******* ingenuity i got her set up. Looks sweeet.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Joe Bucholz, nice South Dakota Tom


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

His and hers


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

BC Bowstrings said:


> His and hers
> View attachment 1694594


Looking good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I sent my other bow in for a custom powdercoat finish so it looks like I'll be buying another set of threads. Kandy Orange over a chrome basecoat will look great!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Best strings out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

